

Sony’s bio-battery used to run toys on sugar-filled drinks  - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/sonys-bio-battery-used-to-run-toys-on-sugar-filled-drinks-20100119/

======
asolove
So now toys can be operated directly by sugar-filled drinks without the
intermediary small children? This is what scientists would call shortening the
food chain.

